# Transcutaneous Oxygen Monitoring



## deborahcook4040 (Mar 2, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had information on these codes? 93922 and 93923. My physician works at our local Wound Care Clinic, and she performs the test, but I'm having trouble getting it paid for. Most of the patients who have it done have multiple comorbidities in addition to the wound, but the insurance clearinghouse keeps throwing the claims back for lack of appropriate diagnosis. What IS an appropriate diagnosis for a TCOM? Also, how do you know if a single or multi-level interpretation was done?


----------

